# ACA Council Meets to Endorse Several Proposed USAHA Resolutions (CWD TSE PRION)



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Saturday, October 19, 2013 

ACA Council Meets to Endorse Several Proposed USAHA Resolutions (CWD TSE PRION DISEASE) 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/10/aca-council-meets-to-endorse-several.html



kind regards,
terry


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

No terry your title is misleading

the first paragraph...

"
The American Cervid Alliance Leadership Council met Thursday, October 17, 2013, to "discuss" possible opportunities at the upcoming United States Animal Health Association (USAHA) Conference this weekend in San Diego. The ACAs Moderator, Eric Mohlman, wanted all the alliance council members to have an understanding of the agenda effecting our industry at USAHA prior to the leaders arrival. "

They met to discuss not endorse, some proposals will be adopted but not all...


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

swampbuck62 said:


> No terry your title is misleading
> 
> the first paragraph...
> 
> ...




you got a problem with the title there swampduck, take it up with the ACA, they are the ones that made the title up. I just added a topic of cwd, in which was part of the meeting. you see, the ACA seems to want to rewrite the CWD rules to suit themselves $$$




ACA Council Meets to Endorse Several Proposed USAHA Resolutions

October 17, 2013
Resolutions to Reform CWD Standards, TB, Brucellosis, and ACA Seeking USAHA Board Seat


The American Cervid Alliance Leadership Council met Thursday, October 17, 2013, to discuss possible opportunities at the upcoming United States Animal Health Association (USAHA) Conference this weekend in San Diego. The ACA&#8217;s Moderator, Eric Mohlman, wanted all the alliance council members to have an understanding of the agenda effecting our industry at USAHA prior to the leader&#8217;s arrival. 


Several ideas were discussed including how to strengthen the cervid industry&#8217;s voice within USAHA and ways to decrease on-farm testing requirements and general regulations. Several of these ideas will be put forth, during the conference, in the form of resolutions and presented to the Brucellosis, Tuberculosis, and Captive Wildlife and Alternative Livestock Committees.

Eric Mohlman advised the Alliance that he has had several discussions with key USAHA leaders about the possibly of approving the ACA as an allied organization and board member of USAHA. Currently, three of the national cervid associations, which include the North American Elk Breeders Association, North American Deer Farmers Association, and Exotic Wildlife Association, serve on the board of directors. The possibility of the ACA having its own seat, as an allied organization representing thirty cervid associations, would increase the presence of the industry voice on the national level. A motion was made by Kim Kafka of the North American Elk Breeders Association, seconded by Brian Wagner of the Minnesota Elk Breeders Association, to approve the ACA moving forward to seek the USAHA Board seat. The motion was adopted unanimously, 22-0. The Alliance nominated two council members to serve as the interim representative for the ACA, if approved. The nominees were Eric Mohlman and Laurie Seale. After the roll call vote, Laurie Seale was approved by a vote of 13-7. Next year the ACA will conduct a nominating vetting process for the 2014 USAHA Conference representative. 

Charly Seale, of the Exotic Wildlife Association, stated that many of the cervid industry&#8217;s issues have, in many instances, been minimized and lost in the all encompassing Captive Wildlife and Alternative Livestock Committee. Seale said that committee discusses everything from wild animals to elephants and the cervid industry needs its own committee to focus solely on cervid farming issues. Seale has been invited to speak with the USAHA Executive Committee this weekend to propose a new and separate farmed cervid committee, which, if approved would begin at the 2014 conference. A motion was made, by Tim Condict of the Deer Breeders Corporation, for the ACA Council to endorse the resolution. Curt Waldvogel of the Second Ark Foundation, seconded the motion. The motion was adopted 22-0. 

Two resolutions were presented to the council, which will ask USAHA to urge the USDA to withdraw the current existing CWD standards document versions 1 through 22 and also ask for a new CWD Standards Working Group to be created with cervid industry, state agriculture, and USDA representatives, without wildlife officials, to redraft a new standards documents and remove the old Version 1 document from their policy. Seale stated, &#8220;We tried improving the Chronic Wasting Disease program standards document 22 times over a sixth month period and it is not even close. Version 1( July 2012), which according to USDA/ APHIS, the industry is operating under needs to be completely withdrawn because some states are already using it and even Dr Klein admits was not their best effort.&#8221; A motion was made by Todd Landt, of the Iowa Whitetail Deer Association, to ask the ACA to endorse the two resolutions when presented to the Captive Wildlife and Alternative Livestock Committee. Kim Kafka of the North American Elk Breeders Association seconded the motion. The motion was adopted 18-0, with one association passing. 

Two additional resolutions will be presented in the Brucellosis and Tuberculosis Committees to ask for longer testing intervals for TB reaccreditation and Brucellosis recertification. Two separate motions were offered by Michael Heiter of the Pennsylvania Deer Farmers Association and Joel Espe of the Wisconsin Commercial Deer and Elk Farmers Association, respectively, for the ACA endorsement. Both motions were unanimously adopted for both resolutions. 

ACA Moderator Eric Mohlman thanked the council for their input on the proposed resolutions. Mohlman, said, &#8220;Last year at USAHA, the association leaders didn&#8217;t know what the others within the industry were planning. Now all the thirty associations participating with the ACA are all up to date on industry proposals before we get to the convention. We are heading to San Diego as a team and united as an industry.&#8221;



http://www.americancervidalliance.org/news.cfm?id=68



IT seems the USAHA is going to cater to the cervid industry now, and I pray that it does not wind up being a broken industry fed bunch like the OIE/USDA, but things have been looking that way recently in regards with animal TSE prion disease. seems nothing has been science based of late, in my opinion. heck, from the looks of it ;



===================================



Two resolutions were presented to the council, which will ask USAHA to urge the USDA to withdraw the current existing CWD standards document versions 1 through 22 and also ask for a new CWD Standards Working Group to be created with cervid industry, state agriculture, and USDA representatives, without wildlife officials, to redraft a new standards documents and remove the old Version 1 document from their policy. Seale stated, &#8220;We tried improving the Chronic Wasting Disease program standards document 22 times over a sixth month period and it is not even close. Version 1( July 2012), which according to USDA/ APHIS, the industry is operating under needs to be completely withdrawn because some states are already using it and even Dr Klein admits was not their best effort.&#8221; A motion was made by Todd Landt, of the Iowa Whitetail Deer Association, to ask the ACA to endorse the two resolutions when presented to the Captive Wildlife and Alternative Livestock Committee. Kim Kafka of the North American Elk Breeders Association seconded the motion. The motion was adopted 18-0, with one association passing. ...



================================



hell, the USAHA should just step aside and let the shooting pens write their own rules, it&#8217;s all big ag now. 

seems with the USDA all aboard now with the captives now being livestock, it&#8217;s all over but the crying, the wild as we knew it, and wild cervids there from, do not have a chance now, a sad day for hunters in my opinion. ...tss





USDA TO PGC ONCE CAPTIVES ESCAPE "it&#8216;s no longer its business.&#8221; 


Sunday, January 06, 2013 

USDA TO PGC ONCE CAPTIVES ESCAPE "it&#8216;s no longer its business.&#8221; 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/01/usda-to-pgc-once-captives-escape-its-no.html 




Tuesday, October 15, 2013 

Indiana State to appeal high-fence deer hunting ruling 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/10/indiana-state-to-appeal-high-fence-deer.html




Wednesday, October 16, 2013 

Pennsylvania Adjusts CWD Rules 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/10/pennsylvania-adjusts-cwd-rules.html




PRION2013 CONGRESSIONAL ABSTRACTS CWD 


Thursday, August 08, 2013 

Characterization of the first case of naturally occurring chronic wasting disease in a captive red deer (Cervus elaphus) in North America

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/08/characterization-of-first-case-of.html 



Sunday, September 01, 2013 

hunting over gut piles and CWD TSE prion disease 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/09/hunting-over-gut-piles-and-cwd-tse.html 



Wednesday, September 04, 2013 

***cwd - cervid captive livestock escapes, loose and on the run in the wild... 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/09/cwd-cervid-captive-livestock-escapes.html 



Monday, June 24, 2013 

The Effects of Chronic Wasting Disease on the Pennsylvania Cervid Industry Following its Discovery 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-effects-of-chronic-wasting-disease.html 



Thursday, July 11, 2013 

The New Hornographers: The Fight Over the Future of Texas Deer, Captive shooting pens, and the CWD TSE prion disease 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/07/the-new-hornographers-fight-over-future.html 






Tuesday, April 16, 2013 

Cervid Industry Unites To Set Direction for CWD Reform and seem to ignore their ignorance and denial in their role in spreading Chronic Wasting Disease 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/04/cervid-industry-unites-to-set-direction.html 




Monday, October 07, 2013 

The importance of localized culling in stabilizing chronic wasting disease prevalence in white-tailed deer populations 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/10/the-importance-of-localized-culling-in.html




Saturday, February 04, 2012 

Wisconsin 16 MONTH age limit on testing dead deer Game Farm CWD Testing Protocol Needs To Be Revised 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/wisconsin-16-age-limit-on-testing-dead.html 





how many states have $465,000., and can quarantine and purchase there from, each cwd said infected farm, but how many states can afford this for all the cwd infected cervid game ranch type farms ??? 


Tuesday, December 20, 2011 

CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD WISCONSIN Almond Deer (Buckhorn Flats) Farm Update DECEMBER 2011 

The CWD infection rate was nearly 80%, the highest ever in a North American captive herd. 

RECOMMENDATION: That the Board approve the purchase of 80 acres of land for $465,000 for the Statewide Wildlife Habitat Program in Portage County and approve the restrictions on public use of the site. 


SUMMARY: 


http://dnr.wi.gov/about/nrb/2011/december/12-11-2b2.pdf 



recently, a report came out in the U.K., about risk factors from entry of CWD from the USA. I think you might find interest there ; 


Friday, December 14, 2012 

DEFRA U.K. What is the risk of Chronic Wasting Disease CWD being introduced into Great Britain? A Qualitative Risk Assessment October 2012 

snip... 

In the USA, under the Food and Drug Administration&#8217;s BSE Feed Regulation (21 CFR 589.2000) most material (exceptions include milk, tallow, and gelatin) from deer and elk is prohibited for use in feed for ruminant animals. With regards to feed for non-ruminant animals, under FDA law, CWD positive deer may not be used for any animal feed or feed ingredients. For elk and deer considered at high risk for CWD, the FDA recommends that these animals do not enter the animal feed system. However, this recommendation is guidance and not a requirement by law. 

Animals considered at high risk for CWD include: 

1) animals from areas declared to be endemic for CWD and/or to be CWD eradication zones and 

2) deer and elk that at some time during the 60-month period prior to slaughter were in a captive herd that contained a CWD-positive animal. 

Therefore, in the USA, materials from cervids other than CWD positive animals may be used in animal feed and feed ingredients for non-ruminants. 

The amount of animal PAP that is of deer and/or elk origin imported from the USA to GB can not be determined, however, as it is not specified in TRACES. It may constitute a small percentage of the 8412 kilos of non-fish origin processed animal proteins that were imported from US into GB in 2011. 

Overall, therefore, it is considered there is a __greater than negligible risk___ that (nonruminant) animal feed and pet food containing deer and/or elk protein is imported into GB. 

There is uncertainty associated with this estimate given the lack of data on the amount of deer and/or elk protein possibly being imported in these products. 

snip... 

36% in 2007 (Almberg et al., 2011). In such areas, population declines of deer of up to 30 to 50% have been observed (Almberg et al., 2011). In areas of Colorado, the prevalence can be as high as 30% (EFSA, 2011). The clinical signs of CWD in affected adults are weight loss and behavioural changes that can span weeks or months (Williams, 2005). In addition, signs might include excessive salivation, behavioural alterations including a fixed stare and changes in interaction with other animals in the herd, and an altered stance (Williams, 2005). These signs are indistinguishable from cervids experimentally infected with bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE). Given this, if CWD was to be introduced into countries with BSE such as GB, for example, infected deer populations would need to be tested to differentiate if they were infected with CWD or BSE to minimise the risk of BSE entering the human food-chain via affected venison. 

snip... 

The rate of transmission of CWD has been reported to be as high as 30% and can approach 100% among captive animals in endemic areas (Safar et al., 2008). 

snip... 

In summary, in endemic areas, there is a medium probability that the soil and surrounding environment is contaminated with CWD prions and in a bioavailable form. In rural areas where CWD has not been reported and deer are present, there is a greater than negligible risk the soil is contaminated with CWD prion. 

snip... 

In summary, given the volume of tourists, hunters and servicemen moving between GB and North America, the probability of at least one person travelling to/from a CWD affected area and, in doing so, contaminating their clothing, footwear and/or equipment prior to arriving in GB is greater than negligible. For deer hunters, specifically, the risk is likely to be greater given the increased contact with deer and their environment. However, there is significant uncertainty associated with these estimates. 

snip... 

Therefore, it is considered that farmed and park deer may have a higher probability of exposure to CWD transferred to the environment than wild deer given the restricted habitat range and higher frequency of contact with tourists and returning GB residents. 

snip... 


http://www.defra.gov.uk/animal-diseases/files/qra_chronic-wasting-disease-121029.pdf 



SNIP...SEE ; 


Friday, December 14, 2012 

DEFRA U.K. What is the risk of Chronic Wasting Disease CWD being introduced into Great Britain? A Qualitative Risk Assessment October 2012 


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/12/defra-uk-what-is-risk-of-chronic.html 



TSS


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

terry said:


> you got a problem with the title there swampduck, take it up with the ACA, they are the ones that made the title up. I just added a topic of cwd, in which was part of the meeting. you see, the ACA seems to want to rewrite the CWD rules to suit themselves $$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this is like letting the cattle industry write their own rules for mad cow BSE surveillance, ...how did that work out for us $$$ it didn't, the usda inc just covered that up, and still are...oh wait, it even gets better, come to find out, with the testing there, they were only detected the very infectious positives and missing the rest ;



Saturday, October 19, 2013 

A comparative study of modified confirmatory techniques and additional immuno-based methods for non-conclusive autolytic Bovine spongiform encephalopathy cases 

http://transmissiblespongiformencep.../2013/10/a-comparative-study-of-modified.html


now, back to the ACA et al i.e. shooting pens by-products there from ;




>>>They met to discuss not endorse, some proposals will be adopted but not all...<<<



''Two resolutions were presented to the council, which will ask USAHA to 

***urge the USDA to withdraw the current existing CWD standards document versions 1 through 22''



http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/animal_diseases/cwd/downloads/cwd_program_standards.pdf



http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/FR-2012-06-13/pdf/2012-14186.pdf



like I said before ;



the USAHA should just step aside and let the shooting pens write their own rules, its all big ag now. 

seems with the USDA all aboard now with the captives now being livestock, its all over but the crying, the wild as we knew it, and wild cervids there from, do not have a chance now, a sad day for hunters in my opinion. ...tss





Tuesday, September 10, 2013 

Review and Updates of the USDA-APHIS Veterinary Services (VS) National Chronice Wasting Disease (CWD) Program 2012-2013 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/09/review-and-updates-of-usda-aphis.html


----------

